# She's Home!



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

I just brought Lulu home on Saturday! She is a tiny little girl - about 2lbs and 6ozs at 91/2 weeks! She is so adorable and affectionate! Attaching some pics - enjoy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! What a cutie pie! Looks like she will have similar markings to your other one 

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

She's adorable! Your other Hav is a cutie too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is really cute. Looks like a bundle of fun.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, congratulations! She's just adorable. I like the black/tan coloring, it looks so similar to your older Hav's.

What a fabulous Christmas bundle of joy


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, SO SWEET! How do they get along???


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What A cute little Munckin!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, she is just adorable, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh lulu is just precious!!! congrats you will love having 2.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Emily - I cannot believe you made me wait this long for you to post~!!! I have been waiting!! Oh my she is such a doll!! 
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a little cutie. Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Emily, Lulu is a tiny cutie pie, what a great X-mas gift!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She is adorable...merry christmas, enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cutie! She looks like the mini me to your other Hav!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Awwwww! I have puppy envy. Your older Hav doesn't seem to know what to make of her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is adorable. I think your older one was saying, "and what's this???" Great photo.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Love the picture with her smiling and tongue sticking out,


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, what a cute little girl she is! Have a Merry Christmas with her!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You've got a cute little Christmas pressie!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ooohhh a perfect Christmas!!!!

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, how cute. What a nice Xmas present!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby Hav LuLu! She is a cutie!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet Little Lulu! Lots of fun to you all and Merry Christmas!

Suzy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

What a SWEET little face Lulu has!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! She is such a cutie!
-Diana& Teddy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

She is adorable! Congratulations on your new little pup


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

LULU is a cutie. I hope she is behaving and not causing too much havoc during the season. I have one of those petitie babies: Roxie is 6.4# at 9 months. her small size does NOT get in her way--she can hold her own with 11.5# Brutus.

Enjoy your baby girl and keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

LuLu is so adorable. You just want to pick her up and hug her. What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cute bundle! The other little one is very cute too. I like his coloring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Emily - how is Lulu doing? we would love to see some more pics!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

LuLu is a cutie pie....and so is your other one...I bet you are having alot of fun...would love to see more pictures!!


----------

